# Does a suppressor weaken a shot? and How much weaker is a subsonic round?



## SharpShot10 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm new to guns so forgive me if this is in the wrong forum section or wrong use of terms...

So basically I like to do a bit of small game hunting in my backyards wooded area... and I basically want to make minimal noise.

Say I'm shooting a .22 pistol. How much weaker would subsonic rounds be compared to normal rounds? Also would using a suppressor weaken the shot? Would these be enough to penetrate a small animal, or just flesh in general? I'm not really looking for quick kills, I just want the .22 to enter and do it's work of bouncing around haha. Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

info on subsonic .22 cal ammo performance can be found in this article

Subsonic 22 Ammunition

info about applying for, paying the tax on, buying, possessing, repairing and transporting a suppressor can be found here

National Firearms Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the wiki article is not complete but does cover silencer/suppressors under title II weapons..... suggest you read the national firearms act itself.


----------



## SharpShot10 (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't say I lived in the states, so those laws are meaningless to me.

I just want to know if a suppressed subsonic .22 round would be capeable of taking out small game, entering flesh and bounce around, etc.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

sorry, my assumption was that you were in the states..... 

the info about the subsonic ammo should be accurate no matter where you live


----------



## SharpShot10 (Jul 31, 2011)

..? That still doesn't answer my question... I'm asking if the force reduction of supersonic bullets to subsonic paired with a suppressor is still strong enough to take out small game O.O? I've heard some people say that suppressed subsonic can kill a person and I've heard others say it's unlikely to even penetrate... These both being at under 30yrds. 

When I see multiple information like this online, how do I know which one is accurate data?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SharpShot10 said:


> ..? That still doesn't answer my question... I'm asking if the force reduction of supersonic bullets to subsonic paired with a suppressor is still strong enough to take out small game ....


well if you read the article i posted you would have read the following paragraph .....

* Being unlike any of the others, the Aguila SSS deserves its own paragraph and a bit of an explanation. This is truly specialty ammunition designed to take larger game with less muzzle report. It has a very large 60 grain bullet (50 percent heavier than a normal .22 bullet) stuffed into a .22 short case, only leaving room for a small powder charge. The result is a very quiet round with the ability to carry hitting power far beyond that of conventional .22 rimfire ammunition. The large bullet can penetrate deeply enough to take deer sized game out to 100 yards with proper bullet placement (Paulson).*

so i can only guess that you didnt read it and want someone else to give you a yes or no answer.


----------

